# Sergeant Patrick Divers



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant*

*Patrick Divers*

New York City Police Department, New York

End of Watch: Friday, February 1, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 51
*Tour:* 25 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Heart attack
*Incident Date:* 2/1/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

:
Sergeant Patrick Divers suffered a fatal heart attack while participating in a drug buy-bust operation with other detectives in the area of Myrtle Avenue and Nostrand Avenue, in Brooklyn, at about 10:30 am.

Other officers immediately transported him to a local hospital when he started suffering chest pains. He passed away at the hospital a short time later.

Sergeant Divers had served with the New York City Police Department for 25 years and was assigned to Brooklyn North Narcotics. He is survived by his wife, daughter, and son.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Commissioner Raymond Kelly
New York City Police Department
1 Police Plaza
Room 1320
New York, NY 10038

Phone: (646) 610-6700

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21660-sergeant-patrick-divers#ixzz2JkT6TtoX


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sergeant Divers


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2013)

RIP Sgt. Divers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2013)

R.I.P. Sergeant Divers


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

God Bless you and your family Bro...


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sgt


----------

